# Electric Bicycle Regulation Links



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

https://jetsonbike.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/FEDregulation.pdf

https://www.electricbike.com/california-ebike-laws/


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Good read and clarification...somewhat...Texas, New Mexico, California examples...
https://www.electricbike.com/electric-bike-law/


----------



## baddest grandpa (Oct 16, 2016)

What have these highway regulations got to do with mountain biking?


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

baddest grandpa said:


> What have these highway regulations got to do with mountain biking?


Please clarify? Are you talking about the Texas Laws? If you are you have to look up the laws on electric bikes and thats the path you have to go through, they are included with highway laws as well...


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*US Forest Service - National Forest System*

http://flagstaffbiking.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/20150929EBikesBriefingPaper.pdf

https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2012-title36-vol2/pdf/CFR-2012-title36-vol2-sec212-51.pdf


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*Electric bicycle (e-bike) laws*

Electric Bicycles | PeopleForBikes


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

That's funny.

The categories... "Acceptable"?, as determined by who?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes this has been discussed in great detail. Laws are intended to prevent e-bikes from needing license/insurance/registration to be operated on maintained surfaces. They are not aimed at mountain biking. 

FWIW, I fully support allowing e-bikes of the various types on maintained lanes/bike paths/etc. 

-Walt


----------

